# I actually produced something with my sewing machine.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2019)

January, one of my favorite months. Time to drive myself crazy with all my indoor projects. This time I actually accomplished something using my impulse buy sewing machine from two years ago. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks. 

I made new curtains for my living room and dining room windows. Actually I got the fabric from the Salvation Army for $3.00. It was stuffed in a big plastic bag. I bought it all,washed it and here are the results.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 31, 2019)

:clap: Great job, Ruth.  Sooooo, do you need my window measurements?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice work, Ruth!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2019)

very pretty Ruth....  well done you.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks great, Ruth!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2019)

Great job!

I like the way you balanced the need for privacy with the need for a little sunshine and a nice view.

What's next, we've still got a lot of indoor project weather ahead of us!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2019)

You  did good  Ruth.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 31, 2019)

I like your taste in decorating, Ruth.  Nice job on the curtains.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice job on the curtains. I also did that as my first project when I got my apartment. I also put up rods and bought drapery material . All I had to do was shorten them.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 31, 2019)

Fabulous job on the curtains Ruth. Very tastefully done.


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2019)

Very nice, Ruth! Really cheery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2019)

They're beautiful Ruth, you did a great job!  They are so light and airy....seems to give a very nice feel to the rooms!  :sunglass:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 31, 2019)

Ruth, I just noticed the red cardinal perched on the tree branch in your first photo.  Our state bird


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 1, 2019)

Today I am going to tackle putting a new zipper on a jacket I love.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 1, 2019)

good job ruth----i like them chickens also


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 3, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## JFBev (Feb 5, 2019)

Beautiful!  And a bay window is so nice in a dining room!


----------

